# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Propositions >  Co-voit en Suisse et dans  le 01 38 39 73 74 25

## Liz23

Bonjour,

Je propose de faire des co-voiturages dans un rayon de 200 km autour de la ville de Genève. Départements :
01 (Ain) 38 (Isère) 39 (Jura) 73 (Savoie) 74 (Haute-Savoie) 25 (Doubs) et en Suisse.
Vous pouvez me contacter par mp ou sur ce post.

A bientôt !

----------


## Jade01

Bonsoir, 

toujours d'actualité? 

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Liz23

Oui, toujours d'actualité

----------


## tatmikina

Toujours dispo?

----------


## Liz23

Oui. Je fais dimanche mon 2ème co voiturage.

----------


## sandcia

Merci pour notre Fanette  ::

----------


## 2amours

bonjour l'association chat'perlipopette rechercher pour vendredi matin grand max un covoit' la ravoire (73) valence (26)pour qu'un loulou puisse prendre son train serait t'il possible pour vous de faire ce covoit'?

----------


## Liz23

Bonjour,
pouvez vous me dire à quelle heure le Loulou doit être à Valence?
c'est un chat ou un chien ?

merci !

----------


## Liz23

Merci 2amours pour les mp.
Je reste en attente pour le trajet de ce minet.
Si vous avez une autre date....

----------


## Liz23

C'est le mois d'avril (même si la météo est restée en hiver !); je reprends les co-voiturages.
Le mardi 9 avril, je fais Rolle-Genève-Annecy-Chambéry-Bourgoin-Jallieu (autoroute A41 et A43). Arrivée Bourgoin 8h30 pour prendre
un minet.
Puis je fais Bourgoin-Lyon.
Retour le même jour (en principe en fin de matinée), même trajet.
Si cela intéresse quelqu'un ?

annulation du co voit du 9 avril. Minet pas trouvé :Frown:

----------


## jessche16

bonsoir je cherche pour un chat un FAHY/GENEVE ou FAHY/NEUCHATEL pour vendredi debut de soiree
seriez vous disponble?me contacter au 09.50.97.83.96
jess
cause animale nord

----------


## Liz23

Bonjour jessche16
Je vous contacte ce soir par téléphone.
Juste une question : vendredi soir est la seule possibilité ?
Qu'en est-il du samedi ?
A ce soir!

----------


## Liz23

Jess c'est OK pour un Fahy-Nyon ce vendredi.

----------


## Liz23

Finalement,ça sera un Fahy-Genève pour ce petit minet !
co-voit organisé  :Smile:

----------


## Liz23

6 co-voiturages effectués.
2 chiennes (une petite et une grande !)
1 petite minette
3 matous

----------


## francinette

Et encore MERCI Liz23 pour tes "gros bras" et ta bonne humeur permanente !!!!

----------


## Liz23

Surtout merci à toi francinette de voyager avec tous ces loulous et minets !
Ce fut "sportif" à la gare de Lyon !
Heureusement que "ma" louloute était super gentille !

----------


## reblou

Bonjour! Si votre proposition est tjs d'actualité, je cherche un covoit de Sochaux ou Montbéliard vers Orléans pour le dimanche 28. Si un bout du trajet était possible. .. C'est pour un chaton pour l'association un coeur sur pattes. Merci

----------


## Liz23

Je suis désolée, je serai en vacances le 28 juillet. J'espère que vous allez trouver.
j'ai un autre post de co-voiturage pour un trajet les 25 et 26 août, direction Bourg en Bresse.
Si cela intéresse votre association pour un autre chat ?

----------


## triniti33

Bonjour,

est ce que vous seriez dispo pour un co voit Lyon vers Annecy le 25/07 pour un vieux setter ?

----------


## Doll

Bonjour, 

Je recherche un covoiturage Thonon (74) => St Claude (39) pour 2 rattes. Est-ce possible pour vous ?

----------


## Liz23

Triniti33, malheureusement je suis en vacances le 25/07

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Doll, cela serait pour quelle date ?

----------


## Doll

Il n'y a pas date précise mais le plus tôt sera le mieux  ::

----------


## Liz23

Je suis en vacances actuellement. J'ai vu qu'une personne (yeti et poupounne) pourrait faire une partie du trajet, ce qui serait bien. Voici mes dates :10 et 11 août (je fais déjà un co voit le 1er) ou 17 et 18 août. Sinon, il y a des jours ou je termine le travail à 14h à Genève : 31juillet , 4 et 8 août. Si vous arrivez à coordonner avec l'autre personne ?  :Smile:

----------


## Doll

Oui, *yeti* ferait Gex => St Claude mais le week end. Donc, je vais voir si le 4 Août serait possible pour elle alors.
Où faudrait-il emmener les rattes ? Genève ? Parce que, malheureusement, je ne peux pas trop me déplacer  ::

----------


## Liz23

Genève serait l'idéal car en plus je viens d'apprendre hier que je dois m'occuper de 2 chiens et 4 chats pendant les vacances d'une amie, donc le planning se charge...Le 4 août, je termine mon service à 14h à l'aéroport de Genève. Ca irait pour vous ? Sinon donnez moi un lieu de rendez vous qui vous irait mieux. je n'ai jamais co voituré de petites rattes, donc je n'ai pas de cage. Pour la douane, cela se passe comment ? J'espère que ça marchera pour Yeti.

----------


## Doll

MP envoyé  ::

----------


## Liz23

MP envoyé Doll. c'est tout OK pour le co-voit des petites rattes. A dimanche !

----------


## Liz23

Et voilà, mon premier co-voit pour des petites rates effectué !
elles étaient bien calfeutrées dans leur carton, alors je ne les ai pas vues.
j'espère qu'elles n'ont pas eu trop chaud, car aujourd'hui il faisait très chaud par ici.

----------


## Liz23

Je continue mon petit décompte, surtout pour moi, pour me souvenir de tous les gentilles bêtes qui ont pris place  dans mon "palace roulant".
le 1er août, un petit co voit pour une minette et un minet pour SOS siamois FS.
aujourd'hui, les 2 petites ratounes, d'Annemasse à Gex.

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit d'aujourd'hui bouclé ! Dijon-Ferney.
1 minet Happy et une minette Irminette (quel joli nom !)
très contente de t'avoir rencontrée Bodicea.



voici Irminette

----------


## Kusum

coucou Lizz, dis-moi je cherche un Lyon-Bourg en Bresse pour lundi 26 aout, as-tu un contact qui pourrait nous aider ?

----------


## Liz23

À priori non, je ne connais personne vers Lyon...
je réfléchis...

----------


## Liz23

Kusum, j'ai demandé à l'asso Chat'cun une place si elle connaît quelqu'un qui pourrait nous aider

----------


## leona25

je viens de vous envoyer un mp  ::

----------


## Liz23

Kusum, j'ai eu ton message. Contente que le co voit ait été trouvé !

leona25, je vous ai répondu en mp à l'instant

----------


## Liz23

Leona25, je suis prête pour le co voit de mardi prochain. Je suis contente de transporter une furette (ou dit-on un furet femelle?).
Cela sera une première !

attention, plus d'Internet de samedi soir 24 août jusqu'au lundi 26 août au soir.

----------


## Liz23

Petite Furette est bien arrivée à Chambéry !
mon premier co-voit de furet aujourd'hui, et en évitant les bouchons sur l'autoroute (jamais dans mon sens, quelle chance !)

c'était une belle albinos, très sympa. Comme elle n'avait pas encore de nom, je l'ai appellée provisoirement "Futée" (c'était pour lui parler dans la voiture.)

----------


## Liz23

Encore un co-voit aujourd'hui. Un splendide minet appelé Sabayon. Bien arrivé dans l'Ain.

----------


## sandcia

Merci pour tout Liz  ::

----------


## Kusum

Oui merci beaucoup Lizz !

----------


## Liz23

En septembre, mini co-voiturages effectués.
Toujours dispo en octobre  :Smile:

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Bonjour Liz 23, je me permets de vous resolliciter pour 3 minous qui doivent rejoindre BODICEA comme HAPPY et IRMINETTE... Pouvez vous de nouveau nous aider ??? et j'ai également 2 minous qui doivent rejoindre le 74 ??? je vous laisse mon tél en MP
Merci de votre aide
VERONIQUE

----------


## Liz23

Bonjour Véronique,

Je vous ai envoyé mes dispos d'octobre en mp  :Smile:

----------


## Elfenyu

Liz --> Je vous envoie un MP , merci ^^

----------


## Liz23

Répondu en mp et sur le portable  :Smile:

----------


## PAMINA2012

Nous avons besoin d'un co-voit du 38 vers le 90 pour ce vendredi idéallement pour des chiens qui viennent de l'étranger, si vous pouvez faire au moins une partie du trajet merci de me le dire au VALMONT21@HOTMAIL.FR Merci

----------


## Liz23

Pamina, merci pour votre email. Le co-voit est en cours d'organisation (en principe pour ce samedi). Je vous tiendrai au courant.

----------


## kikounye

Bonjour, LIZ33 , je suis a la recherche d'un covoiturage POUR UN CHAT adulte 

départ de ==> CORBEIL ESSONES (91) , ou de==> PARIS jusqu'à REIGNIER, en haute savoie (74) , cordialement ...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...&type=1&ref=nf

----------


## Liz23

Bonsoir kikounye,  pour une fin de trajet, pourquoi pas ? Par contre, le point de départ est beaucoup trop loin pour moi. Il faudrait le rapprocher, par exemple jusqu'à Bourg-en-Bresse (éventuellement voir s'il y a des propositions de co trainage en TGV au départ de Paris ?Cela serait pour quelle asso ?

----------


## edornier1

bonjour cela serait possible un covoiturage Chambery ou Grenoble jusqu'a Manosque ou Aix en Provence?

c'est pour une minette pour la faire adopter alors qu'elle est sauvé de la rue

combien prenez vous? merci d'avance

----------


## Liz23

Je suis désolée, mais la destination est trop éloignée. Je fais les co-voit dans le périmètre des départements cités dans mon post, et
en Suisse. Il faut d'ailleurs que je modifie l'intitulé.
Voyez peut-être dans les propositions, il y a parfois des co-trainages sur Aix-en-provence.
J'espère que vous allez trouver.

----------


## Liz23

Ce soir, 5 minets/ettes bien arrivés dans le pays de Gex ! ma petite voiture était bien remplie !  Des petits  ::

----------


## Liz23

2 minets bien arrivés ce soir dans l'Ain. Innocent et Ixes.

----------


## Didi4994

Bonjouron cherche un geneve bourg en bresse pour demain ou après demain mais je pense que le delai est trop court? lol

----------


## Liz23

Aïe, c'est court ! Pour aujourd'hui (lundi) c'est impossible. Demain 24 déc. OK le matin. Je dois être de retour à Genève à midi.C'est pour quel animal ?

----------


## Liz23

Didi, je vous ai aussi envoyé un mp

----------


## fabienne 2

Bonsoir, seriez vous toujours disponible pour un bout de trajet pour des chiens de l'asso Mukitza qui arrivent entre Saint-Avold, Reims et RP le dimanche 12 janvier?

----------


## Liz23

fabienne 2, en principe oui, mais seulement en Suisse et dans les départements cités dans le post.
Tenez-moi au courant, je bloque le 12 janvier.

----------


## fabienne 2

pas de problèmes, j'attends l'évolution dans le post des rapatriements. Merci d'avance

----------


## fabienne 2

plusieurs chiens vont à Dijon, le refuge va les chercher directement au camion. S'ils avaient de la place pour la rapprocher de Dijon, vous serait il possible de la récupérer sur Dijon, et la rapprocher de Genève, en règlant vos frais bien entendu, (vous aviez ramené la chienne Bounty en juin vers Bellegarde, c'est ma soeur qui l'attendait, mais elle est malheureusement dcd en novembre)

----------


## Liz23

Oui, je me souviens de Beauty. Elle était déjà âgée et si gentille !
Pas de souci pour Dijon le 12 janvier. C'est pour un toutou de Mukitza ? Il s'appelle comment ?

----------


## fabienne 2

Elle s'appelle Vulpita, voilà le lien
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...-grande-taille

----------


## Liz23

Point sur la situation pour le début de l'année 2014 :
 4 janvier en matinée, co-voiturage de Suisse, direction Jura.
 12 janvier, je bloque la date pour Mukitza en attendant les nouvelles.

Bon réveillon !

----------


## fabienne 2

Bonsoir, j'attends une réponse d'une personne du dpt 38 se proposant de nous rapprocher 2 chiens qui vont dans le 74. Je vous tiens au courant.
Bon réveillon à vous aussi

----------


## Liz23

Sabayon est bien arrivé à Métabief. Bonne route pour la suite joli matou !

----------


## sandcia

Merci Liz23 pour ta gentillesse  :Smile:

----------


## chadinah

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...suisse-105789/

----------


## Liz23

chadinah,  répondu à la personne qui cherche le co-voit vers la Suisse.

----------


## Liz23

Vendredi 10 janvier, petit Lysandre ::  est bien arrivé à Rolle, et a continué son voyage pour rejoindre son adoptante.

----------


## zazou66

Je recherche ,pour une chatte, un covoiturage d'Epinal vers Perpignan en passant par Besancon!Pourrais tu m'aider pour un petit bout de covoiturage?

----------


## Liz23

zazou66, je vous ai envoyé un mp

----------


## Liz23

Co-voiturage hier en Bresse pour Innocent, re-baptisé Smog  :Smile:

----------


## Véro Oléron

Bonsoir, une dame habitant Genève et sans voiture a adopté un chat venant de Guadeloupe. Il est bloqué à la SPA d'Ermeray. Nous essayons de lui trouver un covoiturage pour le rapprocher le plus possible. Quel trajet pourriez vous faire ? Par exemple, si on trouve un Paris Grenoble ou un Paris Moutiers, est-ce que vous pourriez venir le chercher ? La dame a peu de moyens mais est prête à financer jusquà 100 
Merci de la réponse que vous apporterez.

----------


## Liz23

Mince, j'ai une amie qui vient de faire Paris-Genève en TGV et qui était OK pour prendre un animal. Aucun souci pour moi si vous approchez le minet. Je peux faire un départ de : Grenoble/Annecy/Chambéry/Besançon/Pontarlier/Dole/Bourg-en-Bresse, bref, dans ce périmètre. destination Genève, pas de problème. Si possible, pas de départ de Lyon, je me perds dans cette ville ! Pas de frais d'essence, seulement les frais de péages.   Cordialement.

----------


## Véro Oléron

merci beaucoup de votre réponse. Pour la date du 16, cela ne sera pas possible malheureusement car le chat est à la SPA et le véto ne veut pas le laisser sortir avant la fin février. La dame de Genève (Hélène Petit) va essayer de négocier un départ le 20 ou 22.
Je transmets votre réponse à Hélène et on vous tient au courant très très vite.
Chamicalement

----------


## Véro Oléron

Après 2 heures de recherche, on a trouvé une nouvelle piste. Quelqu'un fait Vitry le François/ Viriville dans le 38 le 1er mars.
Il nous faut trouver le Paris / Vitry. Question : est-ce que Viriville est trop éloigné pour vous ? Sinon on peut essayer de trouver quelqu'un pour vous le rapprocher un peu. Question suivante : est-ce que le 1er mars ça colle pour vous ?
Merci. La dame est complètement perdue et commence à désespérer de pouvoir avoir son petit Astaldo près d'elle.

----------


## Liz23

Oui aux 2 questions. Je bloque le 1er mars. Frais de péage autoroute à prévoir (aller-retour Genève-Viriville).                                            Cordialement,  Anna                                                                                                                                                                                                      Ma réponse n'est pas très claire, je voulais dire oui pour la date et non, Viriville n'est pas trop loin.

----------


## Véro Oléron

::  je vous ai répondu en MP
je vois que j'ai la réponse à la question. On vous tient au courant et on croise fortement les doigts

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Zut de Zut ma question concerne le 3 mars
J'espère que le périple de ce chat va bientôt se terminer

----------


## Liz23

Répondu en mp Véro. Le 3 mars, c'est très serré pour moi. Si je dois aller chercher Astaldo à environ 45 min de Genève, en fin d'après-midi, ça pourrait jouer. Je travaille ce jour là et ai un rendez-vous en soirée.

----------


## Liz23

Le co-voit s'organise pour le 1er mars. J'ai vu la photo de ce joli minet !

----------


## Hengliss

Bonjour , Toujours ok pour les covoiturage ?
Je cherche Bourg en Bresse jusqu'à Besançon , voir Montbéliard pour samedi 22/02 vers 12 H . Merci d'avance , Clara

----------


## Poupoune 73

je fais régulièrement des bourg en bresse -> genève pour le boulot, si ça peut aider et soulager liz23 (que j'avais rencontrée sur un covoit de rats cet été, si ma mémoire est bonne^^)

----------


## Liz23

Hengliss, je suis désolée mais je travaille ce samedi, toute la journée. Une autre date ? Je pourrai effectivement faire un Genève-Besançon voire Montbéliard, si Yéti fait le premier tronçon. Merci Yéti ! Oui, nous nous sommes rencontrées à Gex, l'été dernier. Si l'animal ne peut pas entrer sur territoire Suisse, on peut partir depuis la France, proche Genève.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce soir, petit co-voit express et de dernière minute pour le minet Gribouille. Un très beau chartreux ! Bonne chance pour la suite, joli matou !

----------


## alexandre m

bonsoir je cherche suisse  nice en france pourriez vous m avancez le rat pour une parti du covoiturage
merci cordialement A

----------


## Liz23

Je n'ai plus beaucoup de disponibilités. Le 1er mars je vais sur Viriville (38). Je peux éventuellement déposer le rat à Chambéry. Je ne sais pas si cela vous arrange beaucoup. Il partirait d'où en Suisse ?

----------


## Piloue

Bonsoir allez vous prochainement vers annecy ? J'ai un lapin a covoiturer de anse (69480) a chavanod (74000) afin qu'il rejoigne sa nouvelle famille. Je vous remercies par avance , cordialement

----------


## Liz23

Le 1er mars je remonte sur Genève via Annecy avec un chat. Par contre, il vous faudrait trouver le début du trajet, au départ d'Anse. Je pourrai prendre le lapin à La tour-du-Pin par exemple, ou sur le trajet de la A43 direction Genève. L'horaire à La Tour du Pin est estimé à environ 15h.

----------


## Piloue

> Le 1er mars je remonte sur Genève via Annecy avec un chat. Par contre, il vous faudrait trouver le début du trajet, au départ d'Anse. Je pourrai prendre le lapin à La tour-du-Pin par exemple, ou sur le trajet de la A43 direction Genève. L'horaire à La Tour du Pin est estimé à environ 15h.



Je recherche sur d'autres sites un covoiturage qui compléterai. Je vous remercies par avance.

----------


## Piloue

Bonjour,
une personne est prête à faire le chemin de chez moi à la tour du pin pour le lapin le samedi 1er mars, elle me demande jusqu'a quelle heure au plus tard vous pouvez etre a la tour du pin ? merci d'avance ^^

----------


## Liz23

Pas plus tard que 15h30 à la Tour du Pin et si possible juste après le péage, dans le parking (sortie 9 de l'autoroute A43). Cordialement.

----------


## Piloue

> Pas plus tard que 15h30 à la Tour du Pin et si possible juste après le péage, dans le parking (sortie 9 de l'autoroute A43). Cordialement.


d'accord j'ai transmis a la personne j'attend de ces réponses , voici mon mail perso:jennylo01@hotmail.fr ce sera peut etre plus simple pour se parler ^^

----------


## Piloue

> Pas plus tard que 15h30 à la Tour du Pin et si possible juste après le péage, dans le parking (sortie 9 de l'autoroute A43). Cordialement.


bonjour c'est bon pour la personne elle sera a la tour du pin entre 15H et 15h30 samedi 1er mars, puis je avoir votre numéro de portable afin de le transmettre a la personne qui fait l'autre partie du trajet pour l'association  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liz23

mp Piloue

----------


## Liz23

Bon, ça s'organise pour Kiran le lapin et Astaldo le minet, qui feront un bout de route ensemble samedi.

----------


## Liz23

OUF ! Co-voit bouclé ! Contente pour le lapinou et le magnifique Astaldo ! Moins contente des ralentissements et des bouchons sur la A43 (de La Tour du Pin à Chambéry) ! Un peu galère ! Bonne vacances de ski !

----------


## Liz23

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est Astaldo !

----------


## Liz23

Demain, co-voit pour aller chercher 2 minets, région Belfort.
Trajet Nyon-Lausanne-Neuchâtel-Bienne-Porrentruy.

----------


## Liz23

Le co-voit (Annecy-Genève) de Harry, le Loulou aveugle s'est bien passé. C'est un chien adorable qui va connaître une vraie famille !



- - - Mise à jour - - -



voici le loulou dans son panier

----------


## stephany74

bonjour, j'aurais besoin d'un Dolle-Annecy ou Beaune Annecy Mercredi en fin d'apres midi pour 3 bébés dans une caisse de transport. 
Seriez vous disponible?

----------


## Liz23

Bonjour !
Je travaille tout le journée mercredi prochain. Il me faut 2 heures pour aller à Dole, donc pas avant 18h là-bas (vraiment au plus tôt).
Ensuite, 2h30 de route pour Dole-Annecy. Pour tout dire, je préfererais le faire sur un jour de congé, mais si vraiment
il ne vous reste que ce bout de trajet à trouver pour les furets, je peux le faire.

----------


## Liz23

je voulais dire "toute la journée"... un peu fatiguée aujourd'hui  :Smile:

----------


## stephany74

Merci, je n'avais pas vu votre réponse. 
Pourriez vous me laisser votre num de tel en privé afin que je puisse vous le dire au plus vite si je n'ai pas d'autre solution (ou si j'en ai une autre aussi^^), et que, le cas échéant, je puisse vous donner le num de la covoitureuse qui arrive a Dole et lui donner le votre aussi :-)
Merci encore pour votre geste

----------


## Liz23

C'est fait en mp

----------


## Hengliss

Bonjour , vous faites aussi des post visites ?
J'en aurais besoin à Saint Julien en Genevois , pour un bobox évidemment !
Merci Clara

----------


## Liz23

Il m'est arrivé de faire des pré-visites, mais plutôt pour des chats.
Je connais beaucoup moins les chiens, donc je ne suis peut-être pas
la bonne personne pour une post visite. Je réfléchis si je connais quelqu'un
dans la région...

----------


## fabienne 2

si ça peut vous dépanner, je suis tout près de Saint Julien

----------


## Liz23

Merci fabienne 2. J'espère que Hengliss va venir voir le post...ou je lui fait un mp

----------


## Hengliss

Merci Liz de ta réponse et honneteté ...................

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui Fabienne , si tu peux , c'est super !!!
Mon tel 06.87.25.84.07

----------


## nebbia10

Bonjour Liz, 
Je suis a la recherche d`un covoit pour qu une de nos staffie femelle agée de 3 ans puisse rejoindre sa FA.

Pourriez vous nous aider, si oui , pourriez vous aller de Grenoble a Genève ???? Connaissez vous les staffies ? Avez vous une cage de transport ? 
Merci d`avance Sara de Staffierescue

----------


## Liz23

Pour le trajet, pas de souci. Je ne connais pas du tout les staffies par contre. J'ai seulement des cages de transport pour les chats.

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit pour une minette, bien arrivée dans sa FA. Et au retour, un joli rat blanc et 4 rats femelles toutes mignonnes !

----------


## Liz23

Le dimanche 07.09.14, je fais ce trajet : Baiersbronn (Allemagne) à 1h de Strasbourg. Puis Bâle-Berne-Lausanne-Rolle. éventuellement jusqu'à Genève. OK pour un chat, petit chien, lapin, cochon d'Inde ou rat.

----------


## JF

Bonjour Liz,

je recherche un trajet Vallorbe à La Compôte (près de Aix les Bains) le vendredi 10 octobre

Serait-ce possible pour toi ?

Merci

----------


## Liz23

Aïe c'est difficile pour la semaine prochaine. Il faut que je voie, mais peu, voire pas de dispo.

----------


## JF

Mince  :Frown: 

Sinon, il me manque juste un bout pour finir le covoiturage comme :

dijon/annecy

ou dole/annecy

Pas possible non plus pour toi le 10 ?

----------


## Liz23

Je peux proposer Vallorbe-Genève, à voir selon l'horaire.
En plus un vendredi soir, c'est la cata sur les routes. Pleins de bouchons...

La minette peut passer la frontière (j'imagine que oui, si elle arrive sur Vallorbe) ?  ::

----------


## Liz23

Par contre, peut-être d'autres chats dans la voiture...

Et l'heure à Vallorbe ? C'est une arrivée en TGV ou voiture ?

----------


## JF

Non, c'est avant la frontière car pas de vaccin rage...  :Frown: 

Je cherche un dole/annecy, merci.

----------


## Liz23

Ah zut, je suis désolée mais Dole me fait trop loin. J'espère que vous allez trouver. poupoune sur ce forum faisait des co voit dans cette région, mais je n'ai pas retrouvé son post, donc je ne sais pas si elle continue.
N'hésitez pas à me le dire si vous trouvez un départ de Dole qui l'a rapproche de la Suisse, je pourrai peut-être m'arranger.

----------


## hercule62280

Bonsoir pour l'association la patte de l'espoir recherche un covoiturage de saint amour (39) vers saint gorgon main (25), pour le 12/10 est ce possible pour vous ? 
Merci.
Laura

----------


## Liz23

Possible, mais je travaille le 12/10. Je vérifie mon horaire et je reviens vers vous.

----------


## Liz23

Est-ce-qu'il y a une préférence pour ce co-voit, matin ou après-midi ? je pourrai peut-être faire un échange d'horaire avec un collègue.
Ce n'est pas garanti, mais parfois ça marche !

----------


## Liz23

JF je vous ai envoyé un mp concernant le co-voit du 10.10

----------


## hercule62280

Normalement aux alentours de 12h

----------


## Liz23

Si c'est en milieu de journée, cela ne va pas être possible malheureusement.
je peux proposer 7h à Saint Amour (et je vais travailler après, donc timing à respecter absolument)
Ou 16h (et je vais travailler avant). Pour cet horaire, j'aurai confirmation demain  :Smile:

----------


## hercule62280

16h serait plus faisable pour moi (la puce part de Paris au matin)  :Smile:

----------


## Liz23

OK. Je demande à mon collègue demain si il veut changer d'horaire avec moi.

----------


## hercule62280

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Liz23

JF, je vous ai envoyé 5 mp ! On va y arriver...

----------


## Liz23

Hercule62280, c'est OK ce dimanche 12 octobre à 16h à Saint-Amour (39).
Je vous donne mes coordonnées en mp.

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit du 10.10 et du 12.10 en cours d'organisation.

Prochains co-voit en 2015.

A bientôt !

----------


## Liz23

Grâce est bien arrivée chez sa FA de transit (très très tard, ce fut un long voyage !)
Bonne chance pour la suite à cette adorable minette !

----------


## Liz23

La belle Crystal est bien arrivée dans le Doubs !  :: 

A l'année prochaine peut-être, si ma voiture tient le coup !

----------


## JF

Merci pour tout Liz

----------


## Liz23

L'année commencera avec un co-voit en cours d'organisation, le 1er janvier 2015 !
Ma voiture est toujours vaillante

*Très Bonnes Fêtes de fin d'année* à tous, un grand merci aux assos qui m'ont fait confiance en 2014 !

----------


## fabienne 2

Bonnes fêtes à vous aussi et un grand merci pour votre gentillesse et disponibilité

----------


## Liz23



----------


## Liz23

Et c'est parti pour le dernier co-voit de l'année 2014 !
Et j'espère pas de neige ou de pluie givrante ou de brouillard...
On va rester zen  sur la route

----------


## Liz23

Bonnie est bien arrivée chez son adoptant !

A demain, pour le 1er co-voit de 2015 !

----------


## Liz23

Voici Bonnie, avant le départ. Elle n'a pas fait la co-pilote. Durant le voyage, c'était dodo à l'arrière.

----------


## Liz23

Et le premier co-voit de l'année 2015 est fait !
Indy et Pierrot sont bien arrivés en Suisse !

----------


## Liz23

Plusieurs chatons bien arrivés dans l'Ain le 14 janvier
 ::

----------


## fabienne 2



----------


## Moa

J'ose pas vous demander,mais....ce sera possible au moins un bout de trajet?
merci par avance

----------


## Liz23

Bonjour !
Millay, ça me fait un peu loin...
Le retour à vide pour rentrer chez moi me prendrait plus de 3h.
Eventuellement, je pourrais faire Courlans-Châlon sur Saône.
Je ne sais pas si cela vous aide beaucoup ?
C'est pour quelle association ?

----------


## Moa

Je vous envoie un mp

----------


## Liz23

Vu le mp  :Smile:

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit de demain en cours d'organisation. Pas trop de neige j'espère, car Les Rousses c'est à 1107M d'altitude

----------


## Liz23

Suki est bien arrivée aux Rousses, dans des conditions de route très limites.
On ne voyait plus la route en haut du col de la Faucille (1323m, le seul panneau non recouvert de neige). J'avoue que j'ai failli faire demi-tour, tellement il neigeait et que je doutais que ma voiture arrive jusqu'en haut. Heureusement, il ne neigeait presque plus de l'autre côté. Je suis contente, mes pneus d'hiver sont top !
Suki a été adorable, et je pourrai peut-être aller la voir chez ses adoptants.

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit prévu le 23 février : Lausanne-La Chaux-de-fonds  :Smile:

----------


## Chimère

Un grenoble - Creuzot (proche chalon sur saone) vendredi 20 matin ?????   ::

----------


## Liz23

Désolée, je travaille le 20 février. Vous auriez une autre date ?

----------


## Chimère

Arf malheureusement non on doit porter un chien de Grenoble à Nantes et on a le déjà le creuzot - nantes pour cette date.

----------


## Liz23

Donnez-moi jusqu'à lundi prochain, je vais voir si je peux échanger de jour de congé avec
un collègue. Mais c'est sans garantie...

----------


## Liz23

J'ai congé le 20 février (merci aux collègues!). Je garde la date pour Rex si nécessaire. Comme indiqué en mp, de préférence un départ d'Annecy, Bellegarde ou Bourg-en-Bresse. Destination Le Creuzot OK.

----------


## Liz23

Dans quelques heures, départ pour La Chaux-de-fonds. Co-voit pour l'asso Charly's Angels

----------


## fabienne 2

super asso que je connais

----------


## Liz23

Colonel est bien arrivé à La Chaux-de-Fonds. Un joli matou très très gentil !

----------


## Liz23

Chouchou est bien arrivée en Suisse !
Une louloute adorable 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Désolée, je n'arrive pas à mettre la photo droite...

----------


## Liz23

Co-voiturage fait entre Lons-le-Saunier et Annecy ce soir. Pour 2 papys chats qui ont étés adoptés !
Ces seniors sont trop adorables

----------


## fabienne 2

bonsoir, vous n'allez pas sur Nice prochainement ? j'ai un chien de Mukitza qui doit rejoindre son adoptante. Merci d'avance

----------


## Liz23

Hélas non, pas de déplacement prévu sur Nice

----------


## fabienne 2

Merci, pas de soucis, on a trouvé avec Blablacar. A bientôt

----------


## Liz23

Un Jougne-Annecy hier soir, pour 2 minettes mamies 
Par le col de la Faucille. Pas de neige cette fois mais beaucoup de pluie et du brouillard !

----------


## sylly

Merci pour les mamies hier soir surtout avec ce temps !!!!
super l'adoptante est heureuse !!!
encore un beau covoit en sachant qu'ils viennent du nord !
merciiiiiiiii

----------


## Taïga Pdb

Bonjour,
Est ce qu'un Lyon > Beaune serait possible pour un malinois ? Pas de date définie, plutôt le week end pour arranger pour le début et fin de covoiturage. Merci

----------


## Liz23

Sirius est bien arrivé en Suisse !
Un chat vraiment exceptionnel !

Taïga Pdb, désolée pour la réponse tardive, je suis débordée ces jours-ci.
Le trajet lui-même n'est pas très long, mais je ne suis pas tout près de Lyon, ni de Beaune,
donc cela me fait beaucoup d'heures (on approche des 7h de route en tout). Il me faut 2h pour aller à Lyon et 3h pour revenir de Beaune. Je suis désolée, mais ça me fait trop...

----------


## sandcia

Merci encore Liz23 pour notre beau Sirius  ::

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit effectué jusqu'à Dole pour un jeune toutou  ::

----------


## Liz23

Thalia, la belle siamoise, est bien arrivée en Suisse

----------


## sandcia

Merci encore pour ton aide Liz23  ::

----------


## francinette

Amie Liz, après le 9 août, peux-tu nous aider sur un BELLEGARDE/THONON ou BELLEGARDE/EVIAN ?
Ce serait pour des matous.
Gros bisous.

----------


## Liz23

Oui mais cela dépend de la date. Je pourrai 15 ou 16 août.

----------


## francinette

Merci, amie. Je reviens vite vers toi.

----------


## jenny972

bonjour, comme vous êtes de la région (moi de l'aisne) nous recherchons pour un chien venant de la Martinique, un co voiturage ou une ste de transport de la gare de strasbourg pour FRESENS en suisse le 11 Aout, c'est pour une sauvetage, chien maltraité, je fais partie de l'association SOS ANIMAUX DE CIE en Martinique

merci par avance

jeannine (bénévole SOS ANIMAUX DE CIE)

----------


## Liz23

jenny972, Strasbourg est à plus de 3h30 de chez moi. Auriez-vous la possibilité de rapprocher le chien sur Besançon, Montbéliard, Baume-les-Dames ou Belfort ? Disons proche autoroute A36, entre Belfort et Besançon. Je garde le 11 août en attendant.
Belle journée.

----------


## daniellesaverne

> jenny972, Strasbourg est à plus de 3h30 de chez moi. Auriez-vous la possibilité de rapprocher le chien sur Besançon, Montbéliard, Baume-les-Dames ou Belfort ? Disons proche autoroute A36, entre Belfort et Besançon. Je garde le 11 août en attendant.
> Belle journée.


Oui Liz23, gardez bien le 11 août pour Simba, je cherche une piste au départ de Strasbourg

----------


## Liz23

OK !

----------


## jenny972

Bonjour Liz23

Nous avons réussi à trouver quelqu'un pour faire le trajet jusqu'en Suisse 

Merci pour vos messages

Jeannine

----------


## Liz23

Ok. Super, je suis contente que vous ayez trouvé !  :Smile:

----------


## Liz23

Lustucru (dite Lulu) est bien arrivée en Haute-Savoie

----------


## Liz23

Et Lulu a continué son voyage, direction la Savoie, dans un très joli endroit !
Belle vie belle minette  ::

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit en soirée pour une gentille malinoise, d'Albens à Beaurepaire en Bresse.

----------


## Liz23

Belles Fêtes de Noël !
Rendez-vous en 2016 pour les prochains co-voit (mais j'ai encore 1 disponibilité pour un co-voit le
31 décembre 2015).

----------


## Liz23



----------


## sabrina1605

Bonjour. Je cherche un co voiturage soit le 11 soit le 12.01. Depuis paris aeroport charles de gaulles pour pouvoir me rapprocher un peu les chiens et chiots adopté en suisse.

----------


## Lily06

Bonjour, Sabrina quels chiens adoptés en Suisse?

----------


## sabrina1605

Il y a 1 chien de 2 ans. Croisee beauceron et 3 petits chiots qui arrivent de la reunion. Ils etais retrouver dans le champs. Tous vaccinee avec passeport europeen.

----------


## Liz23

sabrina1605, vraiment désolée, je suis absente 11, 12 et 13 janvier. Pas de co-voiturage possible à ces dates.

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit fait aujourd'hui, de Bellegarde au Locle (Suisse), pour 2 papys chiens adorables. Le X pékinois
était vraiment craquant 
De la neige sur le trajet, mais les routes étaient OK.
C'était sympa de se revoir francinette !

----------


## francinette

Ah oui, Anna, très très heureuse de t'avoir revue et j'espère bien qu'il y aura d'autres occasions dans l'année !

----------


## Liz23

Larzac, joli rouquin et Eternity, petite canichette sont bien arrivés à St Genis Pouilly.
A bientôt francinette !

----------


## Liz23

L'arrivée du TGV à Frasne

----------


## ULTRA67

un grand bravo aux cotraineuses et covoitureuses de choc  :: 
j'ai déja confié 2 de mes loulous en fa a Françinette pour qu'is rejoignent la Suisse ( uri et max ) 
Vous faites un super boulot en donnant beaucoup de votre temps . ::

----------


## jajane

merci à Francinette qui m'a amené Agathe , Mimi, Titi, Quick et Lili merci aussi à Liz23 d'avoir covoituré Quick de Besançon à Vandon !!!!! belle équipe !!!!bravo filles !!!

----------


## francinette

Oui, revu Liz dimanche à FRASNE, c'est une super fille !!!! Je t'embrasse très très fort, Liz, la photo est magnifique !
Je vous embrasse très très fort jajane.

----------


## mdr740

Bonjoir,
Esr-ce que Macon est dans votre périmètre?

----------


## Liz23

Hello francinette ! Bises à toi aussi ! J'ai oublié de te rendre ton sac Ikéa. Il faut qu'on se revoie pour que je t'en donne 3 ou 4 en réserve...

mdr740, on va dire oui, même si c'est dans le 71...Quelle date ?

----------


## Liz23

Le joli chat Réglisse est bien arrivé à Berne

----------


## bri69

Seriez vous disponible pour un bourgoin Chambéry ce week end? Merci d avance

----------


## Liz23

bri69, oui demain 17 avril. Je vous mp.

----------


## Liz23

Co-voiturage fait aujourd'hui de Bourgoin-Jallieu à Chambéry, pour une gentille minette et ses chatons

----------


## SOS ANIMAUX 85

Bonjour bonjour, je recherche urgemment un BOURG EN BRESSE/LES HOPITAUX NEUFS pour vendredi. Auriez vous une piste pour moi ?

----------


## Liz23

Répondu en mp SOS ANIMAUX 85

----------


## SOS ANIMAUX 85

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide précieuse pour FAX !

Aurélie

----------


## Liz23

Joli Fax est bien arrivé aux Hôpitaux-Neufs ce soir. Un amour de chien !
  Zut, je n'arrive pas à mettre la photo droite !

----------


## Liz23

Frimousse, beau chat, grand gabarit et très très gentil, est bien arrivé à Orbe, en Suisse.

----------


## Liz23

Ce soir, Genève-Lausanne pour le chat Félix (association SOS Siamois FS). Magnifique chat, très calin !

----------


## Liz23

Jolie demoiselle Capucine, cochon d'Inde, est bien arrivée à Chambéry ce soir.

----------


## Liz23

Tigrou, chaton qui a besoin d'être sociabilisé, est bien arrivé à Concise. Petit co-voit pour SOS chats Meyrin.

----------


## jajane

tu n'arrêtes pas Liz23 .....merci à toi !!!

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit sans souci aujourd'hui, de Bellegarde au Locle (Suisse) pour une dame chihuahua (asso : Aux toutous du Gâtinais)

----------


## Liz23

Encore un départ de Bellegarde aujourd'hui et toujours un plaisir de rencontrer francinette  :Smile: 
La minette Florie (La patte de l'Espoir) est bien arrivée !

----------


## REGINE38

bonjour
j aurais besoin d un annecy-st jean de bournay(38),pour une petite chienne de 7kg,pour ce dimanche
merci

----------


## Liz23

Je travaille ce dimanche (25 sept). Il faut que je réfléchisse, mais ça va être serré...
En tout cas, pas possible l'après-midi et en soirée.

----------


## REGINE38

merci quand meme

----------


## Liz23

Vous ai envoyé un MP REGINE38

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit fait aujourd'hui pour une petite louloute, une jeunette. Elle est allée en Isère.

----------


## REGINE38

merci encore liz23

----------


## Liz23

2 minis co-voit à la suite aujourd'hui : un pour Lausanne et un pour Saint-Julien-en-Genevois.

----------


## Liz23

Chrisafénia, petite louloute grecque est arrivée en Suisse hier soir. Petit bout de trajet fait aujourd'hui pour la rapprocher de sa famille : Genève-Les Marches (sud-Chambéry). Encore une petite qui a pu être sauvée et sortie du refuge grâce aux fées de Pyrgos.

----------


## Liz23

Joyeux Noël ! Et tous mes vœux pour l'année 2017 !

----------


## nathalie.nouveliere

bonjour je recherche pour dimanche 8 janvier un covoiturage de besancon 17h30 a neuchatel (suisse) pour une petite chienne. l'adoptante propose 50 euros si quelqu'un lui fait le trajet. pouvez vous aider svp

----------


## Liz23

Bonjour ! Cela serait pour quelle asso ? 17h30, c'est l'heure à Besançon ? Je vous redis très vite si je peux le faire.

----------


## Liz23

Envoyé aussi un mp nathalie.nouveliere

----------


## Liz23

Azul, de l'asso sos siamois FS est bien arrivé dans sa FA en Suisse.

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit pour Animal Aide Action pour un minet qui a trouvé sa famille. Il sera dans une ferme, avec d'autres chats.

----------


## Toony_Loony

Bonjour, pourriez vous amener une Lapine en cage de transport de Neydens vers le Doubs svp ? Le but est de la rapprocher le plus possible de nancy.

----------


## Liz23

Oui ! Vous avez une date précise ?

----------


## Toony_Loony

Non l'idéal serait le plus tôt possible avant le 28 mai, le 25 serait parfait.
Vous pouvez aller jusqu'où dans le Doubs ?

----------


## Liz23

Il faut que je vérifie les dates. J'attends une réponse pour le co-voit d'un chien qui devrait se faire à cette période, et apparemment, le début du trajet (je fais la fin), est recherché pour le 26 ou 27 mai. Je devrais aller chercher le toutou dans le Doubs ou le Jura, éventuellement Dijon. Donc, si je pouvais combiner les 2 co-voits, ça serait top !
C'est pour quelle asso, cette petite lapine ? Et autre question : papiers OK pour transiter par la Suisse ? C'est plus court de Neydens au Doubs (et moins cher car j'ai la vignette autoroute Suisse). Si non, pas de souci, je contourne, je connais bien le chemin  :Smile: 
Pour le trajet : Neydens-Besançon ou Beaumes les Dames.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si je n'arrive pas à coordonner les 2 co-voits, je peux vous proposer le 20 mai, départ de Neydens dès 14h.

----------


## Toony_Loony

Je suis désolée, les personnes au départ et à l'arrivée ne sont pas dispo samedi...
Un autre jour ?

C'est pour une lapine de l'association Marguerite & Cie
et pas de papiers pour la Suisse  :Frown:

----------


## laurab

Bonjour, je suis Laura la FA de la lapine lilas. On parle bien de neydens 74160 , ça sera dommage de confondre avec un autre.
j'habite Présilly, alors vraiment pas loin. Pour le transit par la suisse, je ne trouve pas ce qu'il faudrait pour un lapin. le transit est court,je connais des personnes qui passent régulièrement la frontière et qui n'ont pas de soucis.

----------


## Liz23

Merci pour les infos ! J'ai répondu en mp à l'adoptante. laurab, oui, Neydens en Haute-Savoie, c'est bien ça ?
Mes dispos sont : 28 mai et également 26 mai, en fonction d'un autre co-voit pas encore confirmé (dates coordonnées avec l'adoptante). Belle soirée !
PS elle s'appelle comment dame lapine ?

----------


## laurab

c'est Lilas, une petite bélier couleur siamois !

----------


## Toony_Loony

Bonjour Liz, des nouvelles ? Ce serait ok pour un trajet dans la semaine qui arrive ?

----------


## Liz23

Bonjour Toony Loony, je bloque le 26 et 28 mai. Dès que j'en sais plus pour un éventuel autre co-voit, je confirme. Malheureusement, pas de dispo avant.

----------


## Clemoussss

Bonsoir Liz,
Encore merci pour votre aide. Nous avons trouvé une personne co voiturant jusqu'à Chatenois ce jeudi ce qui me rapproche encore + avec une route plus facile. je suis vraiment désolée de ce désistement et vous remercie encore de votre proposition. J'espère que le co voiturage pour le toutou se déroulera tout bien  :Smile: 
Très belle soirée à vous.
Clémentine

----------


## Liz23

Bonjour Clemoussss,
Pas de souci, contente que vous ayez trouvé pour cette dame lapine ! Marguerite et Cie, n'hésitez pas si besoin d'un co-voit une autre fois !
Bon dimanche !
Anna.

----------


## Liz23

Mini co-voit de Chance aujourd'hui, pour l'asso chat'cun une place.

----------


## Liz23

6h de route mais magnifique co-voit pour Major, très gentil chien qui a fait Dole-Suisse avec moi. Belle vie à lui !

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit pour 2 seniors : mamie grisette et un rouquin grand gabarit ! 2 chats adorables ! Ils sont bien arrivés
et sont super bien installés.
L'occasion de revoir francinette à Bellegarde-sur-Valserine et mon amie Laurence en Saône et Loire.

Retour sous l'orage, de Bellegarde à Rolle, tonnerre, éclairs et pluie, la totale !
Merci à mon amie Catherine d'avoir prêté sa voiture !

----------


## Liz23

Aller-retour éclair sur Mâcon pour 2 chatons.

----------


## Toony_Loony

Bonjour, allez-vous de temps en temps plus haut vers la Belgique ?

----------


## Liz23

Non, pas de déplacement prévu vers le nord, désolée. J'espère que vous allez trouver.

----------


## Toony_Loony

Merci !

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit pour Animal Aide Action, petite chatone qui a rejoint sa FA à Lausanne.

----------


## Liz23

Hier, co-voit depuis la gare de Bellegarde-sur-Valserine et revu francinette.
Un magnifique siamois bien arrivé à Yverdon, puis dame shitsu prénommée Armony, bien arrivée au Locle.

----------


## francinette

Et une nouvelle fois MERCI, amie Anna, gros bisous !

----------


## Liz23

Aller/retour aujourd'hui Lausanne-Besançon pour Kalinka, jolie minette !

----------


## Liz23

Haute-Savoie vers l'Ain pour Savoinimaux, un grannnnnd chien qui a bien surveillé la route. Un peu de neige pour rentrer chez moi, et les bouchons du vendredi !

----------


## Liz23

Tous mes voeux pour de Belles Fêtes de fin d'année !

----------


## Poupoune 73

bonnes fêtes à toi aussi  ::

----------


## francinette

Oh superbe, très très bonnes fêtes aussi Liz et au plaisir, à l'énorme plaisir de se revoir en 2018 ! Gros bisous aussi Poupoune 73 !

----------


## Liz23

Petit trajet de Lausanne à Genève pour SOS chats Meyrin. Un jeune minet récemment opéré.

----------


## Liz23

Un Rolle-Chambéry-Rolle hier soir pour Lilly, minette adoptée en Suisse. Pour l'asso SOS Siamois FS.

----------


## sandcia

Merci à notre fidèle et très dévouée amie.  ::

----------


## doremi59

oui, un très grand merci à notre liz23 !  ::

----------


## Liz23

Hier, co-voiturage pour Fanette et Bjorn, bien arrivés en région bressane. Merci à Isabelle et Thierry pour l'accueil et à mon amie Valérie
pour la compagnie  :Smile:

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit pour SOS Siamois FS : Tom, bien arrivé en Haute-Savoie. Bonne route pour la suite à ce gentil chat !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Vous êtes toujours aussi top Liz23

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit fait le 3 juillet pour Les chats du Pèlerin. Du 71 au 01. Minette et 4 chatons. prêts pour une belle vie !

----------


## Liz23

Un petit trajet ce matin pour Aby (association sos siamois FS) , qui continue son voyage demain. Magnifique et élégante siamoise !

----------


## sandcia

Merci Liz23, toujours au top et dispo pour nos chats  ::

----------


## Liz23

Aller-retour Genève-Valence pour Jessie, une très gentille chienne. Son adoptante fera Valence-Saint-Raphaël demain.

----------


## Liz23

A bientôt pour de nouveaux co-voiturages en 2019 !

----------


## Liz23

Aujourd'hui, grande boucle pour que Tchoupi rejoigne son adoptante : Rolle-Lausanne-Vallorbe-Jougne-Mouthe-Les Rousses-Col de la Faucille-Gex-Ferney-Voltaire.

----------


## Liz23

Petit co-voiturage pour l'asso Chat'cun une place (01). Un tout vieux chat qui a rejoint sa FA. Une jolie rencontre avec les personnes qui ont pris soin de lui pendant plusieurs années, suite au décès de son propriétaire.

----------


## Liz23

Aujourd'hui, un petit trajet du 74 au 01 pour permettre à Sid, joli chat roux, de rejoindre sa famille d'adoption.

----------


## Liz23

Trajet jeudi dernier depuis Chavornay où se trouve l'association Erminea et à destination de Genève pour un matou noir et blanc.

----------


## Liz23

Toujours dispo en 2020 !

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Bonjour Liz, 
je recherche pour des gerbilles un trajet de Bourg en Bresse jusqu' à Saint Priest (69)

Elles sont attendu pour 14h à Saint Priest pour la suite de leur périple jusque dans le sud.

Est ce que vous seriez éventuellement disponible ?

----------


## Liz23

Bonjour La maison de Cannel, ça serait pour quelle date ?

----------


## Jade01

Il me semble que c'est ce vendredi

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Oups, C'est ce vendredi oui le 10

----------


## Liz23

Impossible pour moi le 10. Je suis désolée, j'aurais bien voulu vous aider, mais je travaille ce jour-là. Il m'arrive d'avoir congé en semaine, mais pas ce vendredi.

----------


## Liz23

En matinée vendredi, ça serait aussi possible ? Si oui, je peux voir avec mon travail pour décaler les horaires, mais pas de garantie.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Bonjour,

Le matin une personne pourrait les réceptionner du côté de Caluire ou Lyon. 
Merci beaucoup dans tous les cas

----------


## Liz23

Malheureusement, pas possible de décaler mes horaires de travail  :Frown:  J'espère que vous allez trouver.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Merci pour votre réponse.
On a une piste pour samedi

----------


## Liz23

3 mini-co-voits pour les associations Paw'pattes (En Suisse) et Chat'cun une place (du 01 au 74), ainsi que pour des chatons du refuge SOS chats à Meyrin (Genève)

----------


## Liz23

2 trajets sur Suisse pour une lapine et un chaton (association Paw'pattes).
Un trajet, juste avant le confinement, de Bellegarde (01) à Sciez (74) pour un staff (association Tilka)

----------


## Liz23

Trajet pour 2 lapins, Piper et Pinpin, qui rejoignent leur FA (association Paw'pattes)

----------


## Liz23

Trajet pour Cachou le lapin, bien arrivé dans chez sa FA (association Paw'pattes, en Suisse)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Trajet pour Cachou le lapin, bien arrivé dans chez sa FA (association Paw'pattes, en Suisse)

----------


## Liz23

2 trajets en Suisse pour 2 lapins qui rejoignent leur FA. Et hier, une minette tricolore de 15 ans. Récupérée en urgence, elle rejoint SOS chats à Meyrin (Genève).

----------


## Liz23

Hier, trajet d'1 heure pour un petit chaton trouvé dans une benne à la déchetterie. L'association Paw'pattes le prend sous son aile. Pas trouvé d'autres chatons, ni la maman malgré les recherches.

----------


## GADYNETTE

merci pour avoir sauvé le petit chaton (dans une benne, quelle horreur)

----------


## Liz23

Trajet pour l'association Paw'pattes, au départ de Vevey. * "grands" chatons  :Smile:

----------


## Liz23

3 co-voiturages cette semaine: Un chaton de 8 mois pour l'association Paw'pattes. Il a rejoint sa FA. Pour SOS chats Meyrin (Genève), une future maman qui va bientôt faire ses BB et un grand matou qui a été opéré.

----------


## Liz23

4 petits chatons bien arrivés chez SOS chats à Meyrin, Genève. La maman haret a été stérilisée et reçoit des soins.

----------


## Liz23

Co-voit jusqu'à Montreux, pour un chat qui va en famille d'accueil

----------

